# no /dev/cdrom mount points

## ajnabi

Hello, 

I have a new installation (kernel 2.6.12-r6).  I cannot mount my cdrom drives.  I have two of them.  They used to be under /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 and /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 on my previous installation (kernel 2.6.8 udev).   One interesting thing is that they very occasionally will mount (/dev/hda   /dev/hdb).

Shouldn't udev be creating these mount points?  Any insight into this problem would be appreciated.

Thanks,

ajnabi

Specs and info:

# uname -r

2.6.12-gentoo-r6

# dmesg |grep ATAPI

hda: TSST CDW/DVD TS-H492B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

# grep cdrom /etc/fstab

/dev/hda                /mnt/cdrom              iso9660         user,noauto,ro,exec     0 0

/dev/hdb                /mnt/cdromr             iso9660         user,noauto,ro,exec     0 0

 # ls /dev/hda

ls: /dev/hda: No such file or directory

# ls /dev/hdb

ls: /dev/hdb: No such file or directory

----------

## keyson

What is the version of the udev ?

Later than 064-r1 have some issues with cdroms.

----------

## ajnabi

I'm using sys-fs/udev-058.

----------

## ajnabi

I've fixed both the inability to mount the cdrom and the iso image by manually loading the modules.  The modules are ide-cd and loop.  

The problem is - why don't they auto-load?   I do have Automatic kernel module loading built into the kernel. 

Thanks

ajnabi

----------

## didl

Add the modules you want to autoload at boot-time into

```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

----------

## ajnabi

I was under the impression that compiling the "Automatic kernel module loading" feature into the kernel would load these automatically when needed to keep memory free of unused modules.  Doesn't  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  load them and keep them loaded whether they are used or not?

----------

## dsd

"Automatic kernel module loading" is for hotplugging, i.e. you plug in a USB device during normal system usage and then the appropriate usb transport drivers get loaded.

just build ide-cd (and other things) into the kernel. it'll use very little memory when not being used and will save you a lot of hassle in terms of module loading

----------

## ajnabi

 *Quote:*   

> "Automatic kernel module loading" is for hotplugging, i.e. you plug in a USB device during normal system usage and then the appropriate usb transport drivers get loaded. 
> 
> 

 

I'm finally understanding that.  I read a few things, about hotplugging, on the web researching this issue.  Thanks for the clarity.  I'm going to do as you suggest and build into the kernel.

Thanks all.  

ajnabi

----------

## ajnabi

Never did fix this without reinstalling.

----------

